

Does CoffeeScript Have a Future? - cdmwebs
http://gaslight.co/blog/does-coffeescript-have-a-future

======
joshowens
Seems like this is all based on one data point. And that one data point seems
to come from one guy, Yehuda.

~~~
jturnbull
You could speculate about the incompatibility issues, It remains to be seen
how much of a crisis that actually is. But the new ES6 features are not really
debatable.

